# shirts and jackets



## Heavy Snow Man (Apr 23, 2004)

I am looking into advertisng my business on shirts and jackets.
Do any of you do this? Dose this kind of advertising work? Along with my wife and I wearing them my folks and inlaws would be more than happy to wear them.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Heavy..........I have t-shirts made for my bar.
They have the bar name front and back. Also on the back they
say bar name with a pic of a drunk guy and are inscribed
"HANGOVERS" and underneath the pic they say
"INSTALLED AND SERVICED" We sell a bunch of them !
Don't make a lot of $$ off them ...But they are quite the novelty
item !...........geo


----------



## Superior Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2000)

I have t-shirts, long sleeve shirts , hoodies, and coats all with my company name and number on them. they work out reall well they paid for themselves after haveing a few people callin about mowing and snow removal.

One damn good investment!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

WE HAVE HAD T-SHIRTS, JACKETS,LONG SLEEVE SHIRTS,BASEBALL CAPS, INK PENS, MAGNETS, AND EVEN ICE SCRAPERS MADE UP WITH OUR COMPANY LOGO AND PHONE NUMBER ON THEM.
WE GIVE THEM OUT TO FAMILY, FRIENDS, AND CUSTOMERS.(AND WHOEVER!)

YES, IT PAYS TO ADVERTISE!:redbounce


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Word of mouth is the best advertisement. A lot of good people and good work come your way. Do a good job and this is free advertisement and its freeee!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bchlawns
That was how I got almost all of my work last year,got in the game late. Word of mouth is cheap and a powerfull tool. I did buy some ink pens to hand out. I will have to see if the bring me anymore work.

Regards Mike


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Premiums are just a gift and normally do not generate sales they are more to keep your business name fresh in an existing customers mind. We like to send something with our thank you cards or initial contact.

Shirts etc. create a more professional look for your crew but I don't think they would necessarily generate much business. Most people never see them unless you wear them outside of work a lot.

The greatest impact that the shirts have is when the crew is eating breakfast at a 'strategically chosen diner' and you have 12 guys sitting there wearing your gear. People notice then and many stop to chat with the normal "How long have you been out?" "Bet you guys are tired" etc.....

Most of those folks are on there way to work and it makes an impression. They can put an image to your advertising, they also get the impression that you are all done or caught up for the day and have time to enjoy breakfast while others are still scrambling to get done. It works! - michael


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i do the word of mouth or web site off aol which i havent started yet that is free


----------



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

It's great to see people wearing your gear but the yellow pages is much more cost effective.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

M&M........yes the "official" yellow pages are great !
But there are toooo many phoney ones that are not put out by ma bell.

Both my businesses are listed......But only the FREE 1 or 2 line listing with my name , add., and phone #.
Heck.....It costs $100 a month just for bold type !

A display add is VERY pricey and you sign a yearly contract !
My bud with a pizza shop pays almost $1000 a month for a small display ad.

Sure would hurt paying that amt. during the summer when there is no work ! A LCO combo deal would be ok. But to be listed in both sections of the phone book must be $pendy too.

BUT........It does work !

Just the cost alone would kill a small operation.

The free one liner in the phone book is the best bet for a small operator. 
Ya figure....Most folks are gonna call each one and price shop looking for the LOWEST price !
Thats what they do for my hotel/motel operations !!!!!!!!!!!!

One good CHEAP adv. is to set up a website ! 
Heck, nowadays you can have your kid set it up and pay a hosting company 20 bucks a month.
Folks will type up "snowplowing" and go from there.
The downside is there will be thousands of sites listed.............

Maybe if they typed "syracuse snowplowing" (or your city) for example it might bring them to your area listing.............

ANOTHER: Is to post your services at sites like Plowsite, SIMA,
and some others.....Most are FREE too !

1 MORE..... Join your local Chamber of Commerce !
I belong to 3 of them. Each cost under $200 a year.

My businesses are in tourist area(s). The local chambers send out all kinds of promos, brochures, sponsor many events, etc. all during the year. Some have weekly ads in nearby cities
major newspapers to draw tourists to our area ! 
The chamber also has a handy FREE visitor guide that is everywhere for folks to take with them listing rests/motels/attractions/fishing/etc.
Newspaper display ads are $pendy too!
All sponsors and members names, services, etc. are posted.
PLUS YOUR business is on their web sites for FREE !!!!!!!!!!

Being listed by these chambers brings me 100s of customers to my hotel/motel/bar/rest. operations alone.....................

YES......You have to advertise...But spend wisely....use whats best for you !

..........geo


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

do you guys get many calls off the t shirts or jackets


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have t shirts, long sleeve shirts, polos, windshirts, sweatshirts, jackets.
i get them through wearguard/aramark. realitively inexpensive and i think it gets your name out there one more way plus gives you and anyone else working for you a more professional look on the job site.
i would say i get some calls from the shirts but i never really think to ask most of my customers
also there are other ways(websites,pens,business cards,magnets,sitckers) that i also use
good luck
-Kyle


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

If you work for my company, you get a button down shirt (we are after all Lone Cowboy), a jacket, a hat. All with our logo and the shirt and hat have your first name on it. And you are either driving or in a truck or tractor with our logo and phone number on it in huge letters.

1. makes clothing for work tax deductable instead of personal money. (pre-tax vs. post tax)

2. It looks much more professional. It says "We are not a fly by night company, we will be here (hopefully) for years to take care of you". 

3. It reassures people. People come out (esp women, who are a large percentage of our customers) and wonder WTH this person is on their land doing whatever they are doing. But they see the shirt and the name and they are instantly at ease and not afraid for their life. Some schmuck shows up in a pickup in some ratty old T shirt, they have no idea if it's the plumber or some guy coming to rob them. We noticed a BIG difference in people's behavior once we did this. 

I don't think we really get any jobs from it, but I do think it makes a big difference in how people perceive you, which in the long run creates word of mouth advertising.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

www.vistaprint they are very reasonable and they are quality products.
I get plenty of jobs from the shirts and jackets I have them print.
Biggest plus it is a tax write off for the business as advertising.


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

I used a company called Zazzle.com. Upload your logo and design all types of clothing, etc. No minimums to buy either. Here is a link to my online store.

http://www.zazzle.com/utl/getpanel?tl=tahoeworkz%27s+Gallery+at+Zazzle&ch=tahoeworkz&at=238842841306391076&st=RECENT


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Man someone dug deep for this thread. It is 4 years old.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

and another 4 years have passed....

we have dry-tech polo shirts for summer and hoodies for winter along with carhartt bibs and jackets


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Kale Lawn;1492866 said:


> and another 4 years have passed....
> 
> we have dry-tech polo shirts for summer and hoodies for winter along with carhartt bibs and jackets


Make that 8 years old now,

Since it was brought up,only on my t shirts.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Heavy Snow Man;145832 said:


> I am looking into advertisng my business on shirts and jackets.
> Do any of you do this? Dose this kind of advertising work? Along with my wife and I wearing them my folks and inlaws would be more than happy to wear them.


I just do the shirts for when Im at a new account or mowing commercial propertys. Helps keep the business aspect while your on site.


----------

